# Best Insurance Company



## teachnua (3 Mar 2009)

Hi All

I am new to all of this insurance lark - iv been ringing around a few companies to get some quotes but they vary so much! its hard to know what exactly im getting for the quote...

Any advice on who the better companies are to deal with in case of claims?  Our house rebuild is 385 with contents cover of 77K and Jewellery to the value of 10500.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Ed054 (3 Mar 2009)

I am a loss assessor so I see the end result of a household insurance policy my advice stick with Hibernian RSA Allianz Axa or Zurich.
FBD are reasonably ok 
Avoid Quinn


----------



## briancbyrne (3 Mar 2009)

if the possibility of claims is an issue high on your agenda I would advise taking cover out thru a broker, therefore if you did have any issues in the future the broker can look after the claim and would have a working relationship with the insurer


----------



## Bar101 (3 Mar 2009)

As a general guideline don't bother ringing the individual companies unless you are ringing you own company to renegotiate your annual premium.
Try the various online broker websites, 
www.123.ie, , www.theaa.ie, [broken link removed]. 
Many of the Brokers are only tied to only one/two companies but all are chasing business and have new client discounts to offer.
Finally if you have existing policies (motor, life, medical) with some insurance companies (e.g. Hibernian) additional discounts may apply.


----------



## melody (3 Mar 2009)

Yes dont go near Quinn insurance 9 months later still in talks with Quinn to get them to pay up .
 Think they are the worst insurance company should not be allowed to trade ! 
Everyone will say the same .


----------



## Big_Tom (4 Mar 2009)

I have had no problem with Quinn – I found them very good when I had a car insurance claim last year – they were very prompt in getting the claim settled. I also have the house and health insured with them, I haven’t had a to claim on the house, thank god! But in terms of the car & health – I have had problems getting payment out of them. I have heard this before – that they are awful and not to deal with them. But it turns out a lot of brokers don’t quote Quinn, even though they are one of cheapest in the market, so be careful who is giving you advice!


----------



## Ed054 (4 Mar 2009)

My understanding is that most brokers deal with them.
They may be cheap but certainly on property claims they are very difficult to deal with and their first action is generally to look for a way to avoid paying the claim


----------



## Gunship (4 Mar 2009)

On Quinn Insurance, brokers are begining to avoid Quinn, if a claim arises, it can only mean problems for the broker, as Quinn will do everything to stall on the claim.


----------



## mel26 (10 Mar 2009)

Hi All, 

When i took out my mortgage a year ago with EBS i was clueless ( and still am) about insurance. EBS arranged all this for me. My repayments are €26.70pm- House insurance 
€133.80pm - Life insurance 
€56.00pm - Payment Protection. 
I think the insurance company they use is Alliance. 
Does anyone know if these repaymenys are high or are they normal? 
Im 26, my partner is also 26 and our mortgage was for €240.000. 
Sorry if im posting in the wrong place!


----------



## shaking (10 Mar 2009)

mel26 Can't really answer that without knowing if you're smokers and the term of the mortgage.


----------



## mel26 (10 Mar 2009)

Oh rite.... my partner is a smoker, im not. The mortgage is for 35 yrs.


----------



## shaking (10 Mar 2009)

I ran a quote (I work in a brokers) with your details and your life insurance is obviously just more than life cover.  

Basic mortgage protection of €240,000 over 35 years assuming both of you are 27 next birthday and the male is a smoker works out at €26 a month level cover is quoting €46.74. You must be paying for criticial illness cover on your policy too.  You should go back to your broker and find out exactly what type of cover you have and make sure you're happy with it.


----------



## mel26 (10 Mar 2009)

Skaking, 

Thanks for that, Quick question. Can a person opt not to take any insurance at all?


----------



## StevieC (10 Mar 2009)

mel26 said:


> Skaking,
> 
> Thanks for that, Quick question. Can a person opt not to take any insurance at all?


 
You are obliged to have mortgage protection cover on your personal residence. The payment protection cover you have is optional. For investment properties cover is not mandatory.


----------

